# النفق الهوائي



## كرم الحمداني (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني اخواتي اعضاء المنتدى ارجو منكم افادتي بموضوع حول تةليد الدخان في النفق الهوائي وارفادي بطريقة بسيطة يمكنني من خلالها توليد الدخان 

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 يناير 2011)

يستخدم smoking test فى اختبار انفاق الهواء فى التكييف المركزي كما يستخدم ايضا فى اختبار الأجسام فى انفاق الهواء wind tunnel حيث يستخدم بلوور حسب حجم النفق(العرض والطول والإرتفاع) فى ضخ الهواء مع الدخان باي طريقة لتوليد الأدخنة بحرق وقود معين


----------



## كرم الحمداني (8 يناير 2011)

اخي سامح جزاك الله كل خير 
فكرة توليد الدخان لدي لاكن احببت ان اطلع على افكاركم والتي ستفيدني بكل تاكييد عن كيفية جعل الدخان يسير بشكل خطوط مستقيمة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 يناير 2011)

سيران الهواء بسرعة سيجعله يسير في خطوط مستقيمة وممكن تستخدم الماء والحبر فى الإختبار


----------



## Omar Sawalha (11 يناير 2011)

فكرة الحبر جميلة


----------



## عمراياد (20 يناير 2011)

*النفق الهوائي *مرفق اختبار أرضي القاعدة، يُستخدم لدراسة تأثيرات الريح، أو انسياب الهواء، على الطائرات، والمركبات والبِنيات الأخرى. وتُشَيَّد الأنفاق الهوائية بأشكال كثيرة، ولأغراض مختلفة؛ فبعضها كبير الحجم للغاية بحيث يختبر طائرة تجريبية بحجمها الطبيعي، إلا أن معظم الأنفاق الهوائية تختبر طرزًا مصغرة الأحجام.
يوجد في معظم الأنفاق الهوائية جزء طويل يسمى *قسم الاختبار*، يُنفخ عبرَه تيارٌ من الهواء على جسم ما بسرعة منتظمة. وفي الإمكان التحكم في ضغط الهواء ودرجة الحرارة أيضًا. ويُنفخ الهواء عمومًا بوساطة مراوح كهربائية، بَيْدَ أنه يمكن استخدام وسائل أخرى، مثل أوعية الهواء المضغوط. كما تقوم فوهة كبيرة أمام قسم الاختبار بتسريع الهواء إلى السرعة المطلوبة. وبعد مرور الريح عبر قسم الاختبار، تقوم قناة تُسمَّى *الناشرة؛* بإبطاء انسياب الهواء. ويتم تثبيت المركبة أو البنية الخاضعة للاختبار، بدعامات تمتد من الأرض، أو من وراء الجسم. كما أن الدعامات مربوطة بأجهزة قياس، خارج قسم الاختبار، تسجل مدة شدة انسياب الهواء على المركبة أو البنية. وتستطيع تلك الأجهزة أيضًا، قياس الضغط السطحي في أماكن كثيرة من الجسم.
تُسَمَّى الأنفاق الهوائية ذات سرعة الهواء القريبة من سرعة الصوت، أي حوالى 1,225 كم/ساعة *الأنفاق حول الصوتية* أما في الأنفاق الهوائية *دون سرعة الصوت*، فإن الهواء ينتقل بسرعة أقل من سرعة الصوت. والأنفاق الهوائية التي ينتقل فيها الهواء بسرعة أكبر من سرعة الصوت، تسمى الأنفاق *فوق الصوتية*؛ بينما في الأنفاق *فرط الصوتية*، تفوق سرعة الهواء خمسة أضعاف سرعة الصوت.
بالإمكان نفخ الهواء أو الغازات الأخرى العالية الضغط عبر الأنفاق الهوائية لتُماثل مختلف أحوال الطيران. ويمكن في بعض الأنفاق الهوائية، تحقيق درجات حرارة عالية أو منخفضة جدًّا؛ مما يمكن الخبراء من دراسة موضوعات مثل تثليج الطائرة، وأداء السيارة في المناخات القطبية أو المدارية.


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t68223.html



بالتوفيق اخي


----------



## كرم الحمداني (23 يناير 2011)

تسلم يا اخي يا عمر اياد 
انا ومجموعة من الشباب والاساتذة قمنا بتصنيع نفق هوائي رائع هو الاول من نوعه في بلدنا وقد توصلنا الى سرعة رياح جيدة تقدر ب 37 متر\ثانية وقد توصلنا اخيرا الى ايجاد فكرة عملية لادخال الدخان الى جزء الاختبار واخذنا القراءات العملية وانا مستعد لان افيد بها لاي شخص يحتاج اليها 
مع الشكر


----------



## الدكو (23 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم جميعا
انا باحث في مجال العمارة
هل يمكن اختبار النسيج العمراني للمحلة السكنية (نموذج مصغر) في جهاز نفق الهواء لمعرفة كميات الاتربة المترسبة في الفضاءات المفتوحة ؟
رجوا تزويدي باي معلومة تفيدني بهذا الخصوص 
شكرا


----------

